# mounting bosch router to table



## dpudsy (Apr 29, 2005)

Good day all,

I recently bought a Bosch1613AEVS router. I am ready to mount it to my new router cabinet I built over the winter.

So, far I have not cut the top for any plate...any good suggestions on what to avoid and what is a good plate to go with?

My initial plan was to use 1/4"Lexan mounted flush on the table top.

Thks

Dave


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I would reccomend using the router plates from Oak-Park, they areavailable to fit most routers. They are 11" X 11" square, and brass guides are available to fit the plate as well as brass insert to reduce the size of the opening when using smaller bits,
which is a safty consideration. I think they also have instructions to cut the hole and mount the plate. Good luck.. Woodnut65


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Go with the plate from Oak Park, simplifies things immensly. Make sure you put the parts you remove from router someplace safe while your using it in the table. I've lost a couple, not that it really matters, as only used in table anyway. AQ better idea would be the new 1619 router from Bosch, it's made to run inverted in a table or up right.
Tom


----------

